# Custom interior....



## illomatic (Feb 9, 2004)

hey.... i was wondering...
on the 2000 maxima... can i install the a/c console from the 2k3 navigation....
that looks like this.... <html><img src=http://hometown.aol.com/illomatic2000/images/maximawithnavigationinterior.bmp>
</html>
cuz i wanna put a custom tft/lcd screen in there for ps2/dvd+ more


----------



## illomatic (Feb 9, 2004)

sorry... link doesnt work... just copy/paste if you want to....
but... also... i DONT want the navigation... just the a/c console so i can put it side/by/side to the TV... just as in the picture.....
thanks for ur help.... you can post it... or just email me

[email protected]

thank you


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

illomatic said:


> sorry... link doesnt work... just copy/paste if you want to....
> but... also... i DONT want the navigation... just the a/c console so i can put it side/by/side to the TV... just as in the picture.....
> thanks for ur help.... you can post it... or just email me
> 
> ...



http://hometown.aol.com/illomatic2000/images/maximawithnavigationinterior.bmp
GOOD LINK


----------

